# Water storage



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I know this has been asked a bunch of times already but the search function isn't working on my phone.
I want a food grade cube shaped-or rectangular mixing container. About30-50 gallons.
Anyone know where to look locally?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*mixing bucket*

I know of a place at jane and lawrence... area tonnes of the reg round 
buckets and sometimes he has had some odd shape stuff worth a try
or U line has stuff too and speedy delivery...


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*try*

Dedicated Plastic Tanks Inc in Burlington


----------



## cyberloach (Jan 20, 2013)

Is dedicated plastic a retail store? Can you just walk in?


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

plastictanks.ca has all sorts. They are in Burlington.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

oafguy said:


> plastictanks.ca has all sorts. They are in Burlington.


The companies website


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Seeing the prices I think I am just going to live with my Brute for now... Thanks for the links though!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*containers*

Hey jeff .chk out thora plastics when i was there i saw some containers 
that would like ....


----------

